# Studying on Sunday.......



## Hamalas (Feb 22, 2009)

I would consider myself to be a strict sabbatarian. I would view the Lord's Day as a holy day, (or holiday!) that has been set apart by God to Worship Him. I adhere to the WCF and try to conform my life to the teaching of Scripture and the guidance that the Confession gives. Here is what the Standards say: 



> VIII. This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest, all the day, from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations, but also are taken up, the whole time, in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.



So here is my question. I am a freshman at Patrick Henry College. Patrick Henry College For those of you who have not heard, we are a school that is trying to reclaim the academic prowess of the church by balancing faith and learning, embracing a classic liberal arts model to pursue the highest in academic excellence. We are only 9 years old, but our debate teams have already beat rivals such as Oxford and Notre Dame. We have a 100% acceptance rate into top law schools like Harvard and George Mason. We have placed as many interns in the White House as Georgetown, and our graduates and students have worked with many prominent congressman, think tanks, newspapers, and academic institutions. 

I saw all that to say this: because of the high standards here the workload is often fairly heavy. I do my best to manage my time well and the Lord has blessed me so far. However, as I get further into the semester I have had an issue come up that I would like your counsel on. Many, indeed most, students here have no problem studying on Sunday. Traditionally I have not studied on the Lord's Day. But as the semester gets busier I'm finding the need to clarify my position. I never want to make studying a regular thing, and regardless of my workload attending the worship of God's people is not an optional thing for me. I would never skip church because I have a paper due. However, what about the rest of the day? If I have a particularly heavy load one weekend is it acceptable to take the afternoon to study? What about skipping the evening service? What do y'all think?

P.S. I would ask that those who don't hold to a strict Sabbath to respect the sabbatarian position. I would love to talk about whether or not we should hold to a sabbath but for the purpose of this thread let's just assume that we should and then work from there.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 22, 2009)

Put the books aside, brother, and let the Lord, who made this day for you, fill your mind with His peace. Faithfulness is something that He will bless- even when debate is at stake.

Theognome


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 22, 2009)

In a sense, your "work" as a student is studying.

Ask God for faith to believe you can get it all done, by being diligent, willing to suffer and forgo in six days so that on the Lord's Day you can rest from even this important task, all the day. Then ask Him for grace to do it.

That discipline (resting from heavy workloads, regularly) is a pattern that will help you better keep all the other Ten Commandments, and benefit you practically, in many ways later on.



> Question 121: Why is the word Remember set in the beginning of the fourth commandment?
> 
> Answer: The word Remember is set in the beginning of the fourth commandment, partly, because of the great benefit of remembering it, *we being thereby helped in our preparation to keep it, and, in keeping it, better to keep all the rest of the commandments,* and to continue a thankful remembrance of the two great benefits of creation and redemption, which contain a short abridgment of religion; and partly, because we are very ready to forget it, for that there is less light of nature for it, and yet it restrains our natural liberty in things at other times lawful; that it comes but once in seven days, and many worldly businesses come between, and too often take off our minds from thinking of it, either to prepare for it, or to sanctify it;and that Satan with his instruments much labor to blot out the glory, and even the memory of it, to bring in all irreligion and impiety.


----------



## TimV (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't presume to bind your conscience, but for what it's worth, I finished 5 years in college with an average of 21 units plus 3 hours per day wrestling (got a scholarship that way) and worked part time, and I just didn't do homework on Sunday.

Even today in my business, I may work part of Sunday maybe three times per year, mostly for deeds of mercy and necessity.

And I'm not a strict Sabbatarian. It just always seemed sensible to me that God, who made our minds and bodies, knew a thing or two about how they work, and if He was good enough to give us advice about how to keep them healthy, then at least I could be smart enough to listen.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 22, 2009)

Is your studying based on Biblical concepts? If so, I don't see it as a problem...it definitely could fall into the "necessity" group.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 22, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Is your studying based on Biblical concepts? If so, I don't see it as a problem...it definitely could fall into the "necessity" group.



The subject varies, but the particular subject that brought up this issue is the U.S. History test I have tomorrow. However, I think Scott's point is a good one. My calling right now is as a student. Therefore, my school work _is_ my work. It is my occupation, my job. So studying on Sunday for me would be the equivalent of going into the office for someone else.


----------



## Nate (Feb 22, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Is your studying based on Biblical concepts? If so, I don't see it as a problem...it definitely could fall into the "necessity" group.
> ...



Yes. I've always considered my studying duties to be my work. I think, based on your description of your sabbatarian views that you gave in the OP, your conscience will be much more at ease if you follow the advice of the previous posts and put your school books away on the Lord's Day.


----------



## jeffm05 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like the opinion is pretty much unanimous... so I guess I'll see you at evening worship at KCPC!! 

(of course I know you and the other Patrick Henry guys are regular attendees)

I'm excited about the series on Revelation coming up... hope to see you there and get to know you better!

Cheers


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 23, 2009)

I was not a strict Sabbatarian when I was in college, but as a rule I didn't study on Sundays. Even with a heavy school workload, I managed to get it all done on the other six days. I think that somehow God blessed that. I can remember more than once having to get up early on Monday morning to finish work, because I didn't finish it on Saturday, and I always managed to get it done in half the time as usual and got good grades.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 23, 2009)

If you're sabbatarian, I don't see how this could be debatable. School is your work; studying is undoubtedly non-worship labor. A lot of students study on Sunday because they would like to have their Saturdays to do as they please. I've done this a lot. The vast majority of the time, if you have work that "needs" to be done on Sunday, it is because you did not manage your time well during the week. (I say this far more to myself than to you, believe me.) 

If it's difficult to get everything done in the other six days of the week, praise God. The Lord's Day is that much sweeter when you've busted your tail all week. You don't appreciate what a gift the Lord's Day is until you feel that the amount of schoolwork you _could_ do is basically unlimited -- and yet God has given you a day to take off, focus on him, and not feel guilty about what you are not doing.

Like JBaldwin, I have also found that God seems to bless me when I observe the Sabbath, especially when it's difficult. I've been concerned several times about exams on Monday or Tuesday, and -- since law school grading is rather unpredictable -- I didn't know how much that extra day might help. Recently I even had a weekend take-home. But these exams have been some of my best grades.

Edit: And don't do college debate. It is perilous to your spiritual life.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all. I've been reading through the passages that talk about the Sabbath and am convinced. I'm not going to study at all on the Lord's Day. Thanks for your quick responses and kind encouragement! I really appreciate your wisdom. 

P.S. By the way I'm a history major, I don't do debate and I have *NO* intentions of going to law school!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 23, 2009)

From a less biblical point of view it is simply not rational to overwork yourself 7 days a week. You can't keep that up for the rest of your degree.

If it is not rational then it can hardly be necessary. If it is not necessary then you loose the only argument you may have to break the sabbath.

You will be surprised how helpful a day of rest and fellowship is for the studying of a test. Let your mind dwell upon the Lord and when it comes to your test you will be fresh and rested and not tense and stressed.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 23, 2009)

As a student, and later as a newspaper reporter, I found it helpful to observe a sun-down to sun-down sabbath. That meant I missed out on some social opportunities on Saturday nights, but it did give me the chance to have material fresh in my mind before Monday morning tests.

If you'd like, I can probably put you in touch with someone who just graduated PHC and was very faithful in her sabbath observances.


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Thanks all. I've been reading through the passages that talk about the Sabbath and am convinced. I'm not going to study at all on the Lord's Day. Thanks for your quick responses and kind encouragement! I really appreciate your wisdom.
> 
> P.S. By the way I'm a history major, I don't do debate and I have *NO* intentions of going to law school!



Ben, I am so glad to hear of your conclusion. God will indeed bless you, as He has blessed me as I have tried to keep the Sabbath. I have found that the Sabbath rest always refreshes me spiritually, mentally, and physically for the upcoming six days of work. 

I have never thought that I was prevented from completing my academic assignments to the best of my ability, simply because I "only had six days to work".


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 24, 2009)

Be encouraged, brother. I never studied on the Lord's Day and I never suffered. Neither have I ever worked on the Lord's Day by choice even though it has meant turning down much needed (so it seemed) money. (I have worked on a Sunday in military service but I consider that essential) The Lord has always provided.

If I was in a real bind, I would go to bed early on the Lord's Day evening and get up early Monday morning to complete my work.


----------

